

Finally a Worthy Competitor to Google Street View - gyllen
http://blog.mapillary.com/news/2015/07/30/viewing-experience.html

======
hermanmerman
As cool as it is, the reality is that geography changes: cities evolve, roads
are built, closed, etc. Maintaining an up-to-date database of those views can
only be done to serve another, very lucrative purpose, the one of which only
Google & al. can offer. I don't think a community-based approach can work when
the scale of effort is this high.

~~~
gyllen
Im not to sure about that. Number of pictures are growing exponentially (28
million an counting) and soon there are more active weekly users than there
are google street view cars. The whole point with crowdsourcing is that
streets changes.

DISCLAIMER: I work for Mapillary

~~~
hermanmerman
It's one of those situations where I would be very happy to be wrong :)

~~~
abienvenu
The best world map - OpenStreetMap - and the best encyclopedia - Wikipedia -
already prove you wrong :)

------
julien_c
This is really interesting, but I'll second the intuition that building a
critical mass for StreetView-like data is probably one of the hardest thing to
crowdsource.

It's just not fun to be driving each and every road around where you live.
Besides, without an hemispheric camera data is really limited.

~~~
just_testing
Actually, building a critical mass of streetView-like data can happen while
having other goals in mind.

For example, I live in São Paulo and I'm a member of OpenStreetMap. Every time
I ride in a bike lane, I take photos of it with mapillary, so it gets way
easier to map them.

By the way, the OSM coverage of bike lanes in São Paulo, because of the help
of mapillary, is the best one in all maps available (even the city hall ones)

